# My Current Project



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

This was a .45 Colt Blackhawk. I converted it to a Bisley, then back again to a Blackhawk. I have a steel grip frame on hand waiting for a slot in my gunsmith's schedule. Here with recently acquired walnut grips from CaryC:










And t'other side:










And, in intermediate Bisley stage:










Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice gun


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Great looking six shooter you got there Bob. Good luck with the project and keep us in the loop when it is finished.


----------

